# Rules for the OW/OM



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

(Copied) I did not write but thought it was good 

To OW/OM everywhere… insert man where necessary as this goes both way.

Before you engage in a relationship with a married man / woman(this includes planning to engage in such a relationship), it is important that you know and understand the rules for the ‘other woman/man.’

1. Thou shalt not complain when the man/woman in question cheats on you or lies to you. You knew he/she was a cheater and a liar when you hooked up with him/her.

2. Thou shalt not try to justify yourself – especially to the wife/husband that you helped this man/woman to wrong, and most especially not to the children that this man/w has with the wife/girlfriend/h. There is no justification for the hurt that you have caused.
3. Thou shalt immediately cease all friendships with other women/m who are married or women who are in a relationship You cannot be trusted. You are an adulteress, and should not be allowed to mingle with polite society. Furthermore, any woman who currently has a friend who is the other woman shall immediately put an end to said friendship. If this is not done, that person shall not complain when this other woman loses the man that she originally stole and comes after yours.

4. Thou shalt not complain when others talk about you or call you ugly names. You’ve shown the world your character, and you determined your own reputation. 

5. Thou shalt not complain about being poor due to the fact that this man has to pay alimony or child support. You helped to make that bed – or unmake it as the case may be – and those obligations are now equally yours as well. Get a job.

6. Thou shalt not complain and ask ‘what did I do to deserve this’ when your relationship with this man falls apart. Anything that is built on a foundation of lies cannot last.

7. Thou shalt not complain or become outraged when the wronged wife/girlfriend plots her revenge to ruin your life. This is to be expected, and the said wife/girlfriend has every right to use every resource in her arsenal to do that very thing. If you can’t take the heat, you shouldn’t have been messing around in her kitchen.

8. Thou shalt not assume that all blame falls on the man. He’s wrong – no doubt about that – but you are even more wrong than he is. You are a woman, and you know what you are doing to the wife/girlfriend in question. For men, cheating is usually only about the sex – no matter how loved and special they make you feel. You can test that theory. Stop sleeping with him for an extended period of time, and watch what happens.

9. Thou shalt remember all of the bad things and lies that the man in question had to say about the woman he wronged. Thou shalt also remember all of the bad things and lies you had to say about her to your friends. When he becomes bored with you, or sees greener pastures on the horizon, these are the things he will be saying about you, and these are the things that his new woman will be saying about you to her friends. Thou shalt not be surprised or outraged about this.

10. Thou shalt not plot to murder or dismember the man in question at any point in time. That privilege belongs solely to the woman that you helped him to wrong.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I vote we make you TAMs Moses.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

morituri said:


> I vote we make you TAMs Moses.


Those stone tablets come in very handy for hitting idiots over the head with :smthumbup:


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## adv (Feb 26, 2011)

I see ten, why not. 

But does that mean she has to grow a beard?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

morituri said:


> I vote we make you TAMs Moses.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

adv said:


> I see ten, why not.
> 
> But does that mean she has to grow a beard?


I don't look my best with a beard. I will stay clean shaven, tyvm


----------



## adv (Feb 26, 2011)

Probably the best choice... for eveyone's sake lol


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

You are my hero!!!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

CantePe said:


> You are my hero!!!


ha ha, but I did not write it. I only shared it because I thought it was funny. I cannot take credit for it and I don't know who is the original author as they did not name themselves.

I'd still like to wear the hero cape though because I think I would look awesome in a cape.


----------



## adv (Feb 26, 2011)

Something like this?


----------



## adv (Feb 26, 2011)

Just kidding, just kidding...


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

How's this?


----------



## adv (Feb 26, 2011)

A very good start...


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

I liked that.
I liked that a lot.


----------

